# Having  a family and applying to ROTP



## northernguy (26 Jan 2010)

I'm 35, married with 2 kids and considering applying for subsidized officer training with CF..

I have no university degree, so I'd have to get that first..

I'm curious, though, will I be able to move my family to where I will be studying?

Will my move costs be subsidized?  Can one support a family on $1,400-$1500 a month in Barrie, Ont?  Is there a possibility my request to live out would be denied?

How would one "live out" and still take part in 6am Reveille?

Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jan 2010)

Well, since you have no degree, it'll be a while before you can even apply but....

Depends on your posting message when you join.  If your move is restricted, you cannot move your family.

When you are authorized a move, it is paid for.

Family support?  Too many variables to answer that.  What makes you think you'll be in Barrie?

If you live out, you will get up early enough to be where you need to be before you need to be there.  Plain and simple.

Try reading the _many_, _many_ threads here about ROTP, DEO, trades training, postings, moves, families.....


----------



## northernguy (26 Jan 2010)

> Well, since you have no degree, it'll be a while before you can even apply but....



Don't you apply, then upon acceptance attend the military college (in Kingston, not Barrie, sorry) to get the degree, then do the officer training after that?  (gotta do more reading!).


----------



## ballz (26 Jan 2010)

northernguy said:
			
		

> Don't you apply, then upon acceptance attend the military college (in Kingston, not Barrie, sorry) to get the degree, then do the officer training after that?  (gotta do more reading! ).



Yes, however you are too late to apply for this year's ROTP. You will have to wait until next year (applying this fall, starting school in Sept 2011 if accepted).

Keep in mind you don't necessarily attend RMC (Royal Military College). 

You can attend a civilian univeristy, which, IMO, would definitely be a better option for you(although I'm not sure it's an option anymore... AFAIK they offer you one or the other now... although I'm not entirely sure I believe they would offer somebody RMC and then not give them Civie U if that is the only reason they don't accept).

If you go to Civie U the only responsibility you really have is to go to class and do your best at school. You can live with your family and not have to worry about any 6am reveille, just what time you need to be at class. If the salary is not enough to support a family on (which I can't see how it could be), you have time for a part-time or even a full-time job.


----------



## northernguy (26 Jan 2010)

> You can attend a civilian university



That would be preferable, for sure..

Are they all 4 year degrees, or are there 3 year ones?

I did a year of university back in '94..  International studies..

I wonder if the university would let me pick up where I left off..  LOL

And I wonder if a BA in I.S. would be acceptable for ROTP..


----------



## ballz (26 Jan 2010)

northernguy said:
			
		

> Are they all 4 year degrees, or are there 3 year ones?



If you already have some post-secondary education it can make your application more competitive. Talk to the recruiters.



			
				northernguy said:
			
		

> I did a year of university back in '94..  International studies..
> 
> I wonder if the university would let me pick up where I left off..  LOL



If the university will, all the better. That being said, I'm not sure they will, since I know there are time limits on obtaining degrees. You will have to talk to the university about that.



			
				northernguy said:
			
		

> And I wonder if a BA in I.S. would be acceptable for ROTP..



Depends on trade. It won't be for Engineering, but it would be for Infantry, Artillery, Armour, Pilot, and a few others. You will have to talk to the recruiters about that.


----------



## northernguy (26 Jan 2010)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## northernguy (27 Jan 2010)

> And I wonder if a BA in I.S. would be acceptable for ROTP?



LOL..  That was a little "Good Morning Vietnam"..

"Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the V.P. is such a V.I.P., shouldn't we keep the P.C. on the Q.T.? 'Cause if it leaks to the V.C. he could end up M.I.A., and then we'd all be put out in K.P."


----------

